# How the #*+^ to Remove starter off JD 6415?



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

So I need to replace the starter on our JD 6415. There are only 2 bolts that hold the starter to the block. These 2 bolts are 8mm Allen head bolts. I have yet to figure out how to get to the bottom bolt. I've tried extensions, u-joints, making homemade tools and even had a mechanic come out to give it a shot....all with no luck.

Does anyone know the trick to get this bottom bolt out?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a 3/8 drive short hex drive socket and weld it offset to a bolt of suitable length. You will need to reposition the hex socket on the bolt every 1/6 turn till its loose but it will work. Leave the top bolt in till the bottom one is out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Farm equipment engineers never cease to amaze me with their brain power on making things a lot more difficult to repair than is necessary.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've always believed they do this so out of frustration you take it to the dealer or have to buy a 300 dollar tool.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I wonder if that has the same engine as a John Deere 350 bulldozer?

I had the same problem. I ended up grinding an open end wrench down, then using a screwdriver in the open end part to break the bolt loose/tighten it. I got about 1/2000 of a turn per repositioning, as I stood on my head, knees on a hard bulldozers tracks, while freezing in a Maine winter.

I am not one prone to violence, but if I ever get ahold of that mechanical engineer that designed that, he/she would have an entire bulldozer sticking out of a south bound orifice while headed due north!


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I removed a stater on a 6415 a few years back, i thought i just used a long 3/8 wobble extention to a 3/8 universal to a 8mm universal allen socket if i remember correctly which i may not i even used an impact. Just a few weeks ago i changed a starter on a 6420 is that any different?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nothing to it when it's going down the assembly line. Starters in general always seem to have one bolt that's a bitch, must be a requirement for the engineer, had one on my old dozer that took 2 days to finally figure out that one bolt that you couldn't see was made for a 12pt socket. I feel your pain......


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I remember lifting the engine on a grain truck to pull a starter. In the end it would have been a quick fix if we would have just did that to begin with.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Cih 584/585 with the old double filter head and a ih2250 loader on is a treat to change the starter on too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cat 3208's are relatively easy, ditto on our 903 Cummins. The Waukeshas in our Olivers are easy too. However the starter in our JD400 backhoe and JD401C loader both suck and sound exactly like the above except standard bolts yet. I have a 9/16" wrench that's been custom bend and ground on just for that bolt on the starter.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just to throw this out there, Cadillac's north star motor has it under the intake.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pede58 said:


> Just to throw this out there, Cadillac's north star motor has it under the intake.


Betcha the engineer that came up with that never touched a wrench in his life.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Cih 584/585 with the old double filter head and a ih2250 loader on is a treat to change the starter on too.


Ah, crap... I have a IH 784 with a 2250 loader! I think we replaced the starter just before the loader went on, though, so I might be in luck.

As an mechanical engineer in my day job, let me apologize for all the fools that give my profession a bad name. I am a strong proponent that an engineer should have to do maintenance and repairs on anything they design for at least a full year (whether it's actually broken or not  )... that would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

After about 5 hours I finally was able to fabricate a tool to break loose the bottom bolt. Had to remove the exhaust stack to get enough clearance to access the top bolt. But it is done. Nothing teaches the virtue of patience and persistence like raising kids or removing hard to get to parts.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Deere has a few different starter removal tools for the various models, with the JDE80 being the most common. I've not seen one for allen bolts yet. Glad you got it done!

https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Servicegard-Starter-Wrench-JDE80.html

https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Servicegard-Starter-Wrench-KJD10213.html


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Patent that thing.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Farmineer95 said:


> Patent that thing.


It cost less than $5 in material...wonder how much JD would sell it for?


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

32-0-0 said:


> It cost less than $5 in material...wonder how much JD would sell it for?


Considering the price of John Deere parts, I would not want to know.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a custom bent snap on starter wrench my brother picked up at a auction it has come in handy for my old John Deere’s. I bet the JD engineer is a third generation because there starters have always been a pain.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Having been doing this for a long time, I have a whole drawer full of "specialty" wrenches.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Back in the Roman Times, the engineers that designed the aquaducts had to stand under them when they took out the falsework.

I say they bring that back with starters. If the starter is a bear to remove after the complete tractor is put into service, the engineer has to stand in a pool of water, holding the positive cable, a jumper cable attached to his nads, while the starter is cranked over.

Survivors will be allowed to design more tractors...


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I like that idea...I like it a lot.


----------



## Jdgriffin857 (Dec 14, 2019)

I bought a wrench at Stealership that looks like a "S", it would move bolt about - at a time, but it eventually came out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a few of those S shaped wrenches.

Regards, Mike


----------

